# Looking to rent Lowrider for wedding



## cadillac-man77 (Jan 8, 2010)

I live in Anderson Indiana and am looking to rent a blue 60's convertible Impala for my wedding. If anyone is interested please send a picture and price on here or to my e-mail @[email protected] .com :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

do it up like 5DEUCE did, but he used his own :biggrin:


----------



## BigButta63 (Oct 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 17 2010, 05:24 PM~16317744
> *do it up like 5DEUCE did, but he used his own :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: FUCKING NICE HOMIE


----------



## blue ice rag 63 (Oct 24, 2009)

damn too bad im in another state i would have done it for a reasonable price.good luck on finding 1.


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillac-man77_@Jan 17 2010, 01:51 PM~16317125
> *I live in Anderson Indiana and am looking to rent a blue 60's convertible Impala for my wedding. If anyone is interested please send a picture and price on here or to my e-mail @[email protected] .com :biggrin:
> *


how far are you from cleveland OH? i might have just the car your looking for!


----------



## FloridaLowrider (Jan 8, 2010)

I think this is a cool wedding ride. Hope you get what youre looking for!


----------



## cadillac-man77 (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Jan 18 2010, 05:11 AM~16324358
> *how far are you from cleveland OH?  i might have just the car your looking for!
> *


 I think about 5 hours away. do you have pics?


----------



## atxclassic (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigButta63_@Jan 17 2010, 06:15 PM~16318559
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: FUCKING NICE HOMIE
> *


X100


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

that white 62 is cool..bad ass wedding.. except i know my ass would of tried gas hoppin in the hall


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 17 2010, 03:24 PM~16317744
> *do it up like 5DEUCE did, but he used his own :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thats sweet parked rite on the dance floor


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 17 2010, 03:24 PM~16317744
> *do it up like 5DEUCE did, but he used his own :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


man thats the shit right there, park that bitch on the dance floor..


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

when u gettin married i got a homie with a blue 60 vert in indy


----------



## Hawaiian Built (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 17 2010, 06:24 PM~16317744
> *do it up like 5DEUCE did, but he used his own :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Hey bro thats a real nice wedding!!!!! :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## cadillac-man77 (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE_@Jan 19 2010, 05:04 PM~16342578
> *when u gettin married i got a homie with a blue 60 vert in  indy
> *


 We are getting married August 28 2010.Please talk to him and see if he is interested and post some pics so I can check it out


----------



## bumberent (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 18 2010, 05:45 PM~16330145
> *that white 62 is cool..bad ass wedding.. except i know my ass would of tried gas hoppin in the hall
> *





62 ? :angry: 


64


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yea its a 62


----------



## Jesus' Son (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 19 2010, 09:44 PM~16346355
> *yea its a 62
> *


i think hes trying to say its a sixfo but got it all wrong :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac-man77_@Jan 19 2010, 07:59 PM~16344155
> *We are getting married August 28 2010.Please talk to him and see if he is interested and post some pics so I can check it out
> *


SIXONEFORLIFE asked if you might be interested in his rag



















NON REINFORCED




























































































:0 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 20 2010, 04:54 AM~16349213
> *SIXONEFORLIFE asked if you might be interested in his rag
> NON REINFORCED
> 
> ...


Thats a tight ass ragtop.


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 20 2010, 02:54 AM~16349213
> *SIXONEFORLIFE asked if you might be interested in his rag
> NON REINFORCED
> 
> ...


wtf


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

clean cutlass right there


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 17 2010, 03:24 PM~16317744
> *do it up like 5DEUCE did, but he used his own :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


hell yeah thats tight :cheesy:


----------



## CHOCOLATE TYE (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 17 2010, 02:24 PM~16317744
> *do it up like 5DEUCE did, but he used his own :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'S BAD ASS HOMIE LOVE THAT :thumbsup: THE ONLY PROBLEM IS WE WEREN'T INVITED :roflmao:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 17 2010, 03:24 PM~16317744
> *do it up like 5DEUCE did, but he used his own :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


THATS FUCKIN SIC...


----------



## cadillac-man77 (Jan 8, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DRantiquecarparts (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 17 2010, 03:24 PM~16317744
> *do it up like 5DEUCE did, but he used his own :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



That's the only way to start your marriage. 
bad ass :angel:


----------



## cadillac-man77 (Jan 8, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 17 2010, 03:24 PM~16317744
> *do it up like 5DEUCE did, but he used his own :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


THATS THE WAY TO DO IT


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillac-man77_@Jan 18 2010, 02:21 PM~16327987
> *I think about 5 hours away. do you have pics?
> *


look at my build up topic on here.my 62


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 17 2010, 03:24 PM~16317744
> *do it up like 5DEUCE did, but he used his own :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


That was the best wedding I been to the cruisin that day was unforgettable Affiliated all day!


----------

